# 72 Dayton Cross Laced For Sale



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a set of 13x7 reverse 72 Spoke Cross Laced Daytons used once then put back into original Dayton boxes. Brand new looking still. Save$500.00. Vogues not for sale. Just the rims. Will throw in the hex Dayton knock offs for free 4 of them. You just need the adapters for your car to roll. $1000.00 + shipping. lmk.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Dec 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15940673
> *I have a set of 13x7 reverse 72 Spoke Cross Laced Daytons used once then put back into original Dayton boxes. Brand new looking still. Save$500.00. Vogues not for sale. Just the rims.  Will throw in the hex Dayton knock offs for free 4 of them. You just need the adapters for your car to roll. $1000.00 shipped. lmk.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

PM'D


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 11 2009, 04:09 PM~15950558
> *PM'D
> *


replied


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Dec 12 2009, 03:59 AM~15957496
> *replied
> *


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT THEM ARE SICKKK


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 03:49 PM~15960470
> *TTT THEM ARE SICKKK
> *


And they are SOLD. Payment already received. Thankyou. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Dec 12 2009, 03:22 PM~15961191
> *And they are SOLD. Payment already received. Thankyou.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Dec 12 2009, 03:22 PM~15961191
> *And they are SOLD. Payment already received. Thankyou.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Dec 13 2009, 12:41 AM~15964932
> *thanks homie
> *


No problem bro.


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

great seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

wow someone picked up some nice rims


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

those sold quick


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Dec 16 2009, 08:00 PM~16003467
> *great seller  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521343


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 PM~16003467
> *great seller  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya right never again


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 09:34 PM~16305877
> *ya right never again
> *


if you got his home phone # have someone skiptrace is physical address and take it from there......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

paypal is full of shit 99% of the time they are going to say OK we find in your favor but his paypal account is empty and if he ever uses it again you might get some of your money back. They r JOKES!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2010, 11:37 PM~16307436
> *paypal is full of shit 99% of the time they are going to say OK we find in your favor but his paypal account is empty and if he ever uses it again you might get some of your money back. They r JOKES!
> *


YUP BEEN THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Dec 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15961191
> *And they are SOLD. Payment already received. Thankyou.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


now man up dog and pay your dues


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i paid him $1036 and he never shipped my wheels still waiting for my money back


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2010, 01:37 AM~16307436
> *paypal is full of shit 99% of the time they are going to say OK we find in your favor but his paypal account is empty and if he ever uses it again you might get some of your money back. They r JOKES!
> *


X2 still waitng for money from over a year ago.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 17 2010, 09:00 AM~16315365
> *X2 still waitng for money from over a year ago.
> *


thats bullshit right there


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

hey members i found out last night that user name KENEKEN is the same fool as IN MY BLOOD so dont buy or deal with these two names and if anybody knows him tell him waht the hell your giving ROLLERZ ONLY a bad name


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

ANOTHER GUY SAID YOU TOOK HIS MONEY AND NO WHEELS BEWARE OTHERS OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 17 2010, 01:45 PM~16317088
> *hey members i found out last night that user name KENEKEN is the same fool as IN MY BLOOD so dont buy or deal with these two names and if anybody knows him tell him waht the hell your giving HIMSELF</span> a bad name
> *


CORRECTION!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Last seen on the 15th in Jacksonville Roll Call in "Post Your Rides"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16320448


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood+Dec 13 2009, 09:39 AM~15966586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same ip adress :uh:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Contact your local police dept. file an internet fraud and grand theft report on the person. Go back to you paypal account and it will tell you the name of the person. Then you also need to contact the police dept in the city he lives in and file a report with them also. Internet crime is a serious matter. I had this happen to me. I contacted the police dept in the town he lived in and they investigated the dude. Turns out h was a TEACHER at a high school. Cops arrested him in his class room. Told him he had 24 hours to refund my money or he was going to jail for internet fraud and crime plus a grand theft and a number of other charges. Let say i had my 1000 dollars the next day. Plus the asswipe lost his job. Good luck homie.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have suspended all 3 of his accounts on here. He will be able to PM if he wants to make it right but not post on any topics. If it doesn't get resolved soon we will ban his IP address and he wont be able to get on here at all. Hes from RO they should get that dude in line and tell him to take off their club name if he's going to burn people.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:49 AM~16325472
> *i have suspended all 3 of his accounts on here. He will be able to PM if he wants to make it right but not post on any topics. If it doesn't get resolved soon we will ban his IP address and he wont be able to get on here at all. Hes from RO they should get that dude in line and tell him to take off their club name if he's going to burn people.
> *


someone email/pm THUGPASSION i thought he was the INTERNET POLICE for RO.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

much props to all the homies trying to help me out hopefully i will get my money back soon :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 18 2010, 01:26 AM~16322954
> *same ip adress :uh:
> *


Shady. :nosad:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

still waiting to fix this but the homie big dirty from the RO is trying to get it done


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:49 AM~16325472
> *i have suspended all 3 of his accounts on here. He will be able to PM if he wants to make it right but not post on any topics. If it doesn't get resolved soon we will ban his IP address and he wont be able to get on here at all. Hes from RO they should get that dude in line and tell him to take off their club name if he's going to burn people.
> *


DAMN THATS SOME OWNAGE RIGHT THERE..............YOU DA MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

LIKE I TOLD GARY, FEEDBACK SYSTEM WILL DO.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 08:49 AM~16325472
> *i have suspended all 3 of his accounts on here. He will be able to PM if he wants to make it right but not post on any topics. If it doesn't get resolved soon we will ban his IP address and he wont be able to get on here at all. Hes from RO they should get that dude in line and tell him to take off their club name if he's going to burn people.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NONE OF OUR MEMBERS WOULD NEED TO SINK THAT LOW . THIS DUDE WAS A "POSER" AND SHOULD BE HELD FOR HIS OWN ACTIONS. WHY WOULD HE CHANGE HIS PROFILE TO" SUNSHINE STATE" . SCAMMERS ARE OUT THERE EVEN BURNING GOOD PEOPLE ON EBAY, CRAIGSLIST ETC. "BUYERS BEWARE" .


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

Money Sent. Thanks ken :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

still waiting on my money :uh:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:49 AM~16325472
> *i have suspended all 3 of his accounts on here. He will be able to PM if he wants to make it right but not post on any topics. If it doesn't get resolved soon we will ban his IP address and he wont be able to get on here at all. Hes from RO they should get that dude in line and tell him to take off their club name if he's going to burn people.
> *


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well today was the day i suppose to get my money back from this thief but guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Thats fucked up!!!! Hope you get all your chips homie.


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 02:37 PM~16430465
> *well today was the day i suppose to get my money back from this thief but guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *



Thats Fucked Up!!!! Hope u get it all back my man!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:angry: dam theif


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

das what happens when u get soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo world wide :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......pritty club R.O. :biggrin: how can u controle em' all ...i looked up to dem in my magazines as a insperation....now i :roflmao: ..........it takes one person to give a club a bad name....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good luck homie .....hope u get ur shit back


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 11 2010, 09:10 AM~16581772
> *das what happens when u get soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo world wide :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......pritty club R.O. :biggrin: how can u controle em' all  ...i looked up to dem in my magazines as a insperation....now i  :roflmao: ..........it takes one person to give a club a bad name....
> *


x1000


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

DAmn give the dude his chips or the rims thats not cool and RO shouldnt be held accountable for one thief .


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Feb 11 2010, 12:09 PM~16583293
> *DAmn give the dude his chips or the rims thats not cool and RO shouldnt be held accountable for one thief .
> *


not accountable but they should step in a pull this dudes plaque until its all resolved..hes not helpin their cause at all thats for sure,cant be doin negative shit like that


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

this has been resolved......


----------

